# E' MORTO



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ANSA - 2008-05-05 18:44
> 
> MORTO GIOVANE MASSACRATO DA SKINHEADS, PRESI ALTRI DUE AGGRESSORI
> 
> ...


 

non offendere le bestie.....non è possibile che sia morto......


----------



## Mari' (5 Maggio 2008)

ANSA - 2008-05-05 18:44

MORTO GIOVANE MASSACRATO DA SKINHEADS, PRESI ALTRI DUE AGGRESSORI

E' stato dichiarato morto all'ospedale di Borgo Trento Nicola Tommasoli aggredito il primo maggio da 5 giovani a Verona. Il giovane era stato pestato la notte del primo maggio a Verona. Per l'aggressione sono stati arrestati tre giovani, simpatizzanti della destra piu' estrema. Tutti e tre gli arrestati, Raffaele Delle Donne e Guglielmo Corsi, entrambi di 19 anni e Andrea Vesentini, di 20, hanno ammesso di aver partecipato al pestaggio, messo in atto da cinque persone. Gli altri due del gruppo non ancora arrestati sono ricercati ma già identificati e non é escluso che presto si consegnino alla Digos veronese. 

La conferma della morte è stata data dal direttore sanitario dell'azienda ospedaliera di Verona, Pierpaolo Benetollo. Alle 18 il collegio medico ha concluso il periodo di osservazione per l'accertamento di morte. I genitori del ragazzo hanno espresso il desiderio di donare gli organi ed i tessuti; sono ora in corso gli accertamenti clinici e strumentali per la valutazione di idoneità alla donazione. Le operazioni di prelievo, se l'esito delle analisi sarà positivo, inizieranno in serata.

*PM, MOTIVI PESTAGGIO NON SONO POLITICI *

I motivi del pestaggio di Nicola Tommasoli non sono politici e la spiegazione della sigaretta negata è plausibile. Lo ha detto il sostituto procuratore di Verona, Francesco Rombaldoni, che conduce le indagini sull'aggressione al giovane disegnatore industriale ricoverato in coma all'ospedale di Verona.
*
VERONA SOTTO CHOC, INCREDULITA' E SGOMENTO 
*
Incredulità, sgomento, sofferenza, voglia di reagire, desiderio di sicurezza. A Verona i sentimenti si incrociano e si scontrano commentando il pestaggio mortale della notte del Primo maggio. "Un gesto incredibile di un folle - dice Erika Pianegonda, impegata di 32 anni - anzi di un gruppo di pazzi. Non possiamo spiegarlo altrimenti anche se è facile semplificare addebitando il dramma a un colpo di testa". Più articolata l'analisi di Massimo Favazza, titolare di un ristorante nei pressi di Castelvecchio. "Il centro di Verona è pericoloso - sostiene l'imprenditore - ho lavorato in una famosa enoteca nel cuore della città e ne ho viste di tutti i colori. Anche nel mio locale le porte dopo una certa ora vengono chiuse. Mi fa piacere sapere che agli autori del pestaggio si sia arrivati anche con l'ausilio di telecamere. A Verona sono centinaia ma per questa gente non sono mai abbastanza". "Una mazzata - dice ancora una donna che vuole mantenere l'anonimato - sono tutti nostri figli e siamo tutti disperati".


BESTIE! ... queste sono, della vere BASTIE  

	
	
		
		
	


	














la foto di Nicola


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2008)

*mah....*

Quello che lascia attoniti é che dopo certi eventi "siano tutti increduli e sgomenti"......... dare una controllata alla vita dei propri figli forse era chiedere troppo a delle "famiglie-bene" impegnate in cose evidentemente più importanti che l'educazione dei figli!  
Questi erano plurischedati e segnalati in varie questure anche come ultras da stadio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (5 Maggio 2008)

*Per i moderatori*

E' possibile eliminare l'altro post? ... questo mi sembra piu' indicato, c'e' anche la foto del povero Nicola.

Grazie.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quello che lascia attoniti é che dopo certi eventi "siano tutti increduli e sgomenti"......... dare una controllata alla vita dei propri figli forse era chiedere troppo a delle "famiglie-bene" impegnate in cose evidentemente più importanti che l'educazione dei figli!
> Questi erano plurischedati e segnalati in varie questure anche come ultras da stadio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bruja


Credo che uno di questi sia figlio di un noto avvocato  veronese...spero sinceramente che non riescano a trovare attenuanti, ma che anzi le aggravanti come i futili motivi e quella del reato in associazione servano per metterli in galera e buttar via la chiave... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





BASTARDI!!


----------



## Mari' (5 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che uno di questi sia figlio di un noto avvocato  veronese...spero sinceramente che non riescano a trovare attenuanti, ma che anzi le aggravanti come i futili motivi e quella del reato in associazione servano per metterli *in galera e buttar via la chiave...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SI!

Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Mari' (5 Maggio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> .............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando dico "BESTIE" mi riferisco agli Umani, le vere Bestie .... gli Anima-li e' altra cosa.


----------



## Mari' (5 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quello che lascia attoniti é che dopo certi eventi "siano tutti increduli e sgomenti"......... dare una controllata alla vita dei propri figli forse era chiedere troppo a delle "famiglie-bene" impegnate in cose evidentemente più importanti che l'educazione dei figli!
> Questi erano plurischedati e segnalati in varie questure anche come ultras da stadio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bruja



Eh gia' ... le famiglie impegnare


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (5 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che uno di questi sia figlio di un noto avvocato  veronese...spero sinceramente che non riescano a trovare attenuanti, ma che anzi le aggravanti come i futili motivi e quella del reato in associazione servano per metterli in galera e buttar via la chiave...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magari......ma temo che non sarà cosi purtroppo....


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Magari......ma temo che non sarà cosi purtroppo....



Temo anche io


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (5 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Temo anche io



Non credo più nella giustizia italiana, so che è grave quello che dico, ma è proprio quello che sento...


----------



## Mari' (5 Maggio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Non credo più nella giustizia italiana, so che è grave quello che dico, ma è proprio quello che sento...


Sulla "Giustizia" io c'ho messo su una crose, non esiste ... il problema e' che la legge evade, e' troppe volte in vacanza ... e se arriva, e' sempre in ritardo.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Non credo più nella giustizia italiana, so che è grave quello che dico, ma è proprio quello che sento...


Credo che vista la giovane eta' dei delinquentelli... la chiave non l'avrebbero buttata in nessuna nazione...


----------



## Mari' (5 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> BESTIE! ... queste sono, della vere BASTIE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La foto che credevo fosse del povero Nicola e' sbagliata, corrisponde ad uno degli ASSASSINI di Nicola ... precisamente a Raffaele Delle Donne  

	
	
		
		
	


	





qui ci sono le foto degli altri ASSASSINI

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/05/gallerie/cronaca/nazi-verona/1.html


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che vista la giovane eta' dei delinquentelli... la chiave non l'avrebbero buttata in nessuna nazione...


Vista l'efferatezza del crimine...e i precedenti di questi teppistelli da stadio...spero invece che possano decidere di buttarla!


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Maggio 2008)

Da veronese, il mio pensiero va al povero Nicola.. non ho parole.


----------



## Rebecca (5 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La foto che credevo fosse del povero Nicola e' sbagliata, corrisponde ad uno degli ASSASSINI di Nicola ... precisamente a Raffaele Delle Donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sembrano ragazzini. Eppure sono marci. Non riesco a concepirlo. Non c'è speranza per questi. Io non credo alla minima possibilità di redenzione. Chi fa queste cose così assurdamente crudeli non  è umano. Non credo che possano fare percorsi di riabilitazione. Per queste cose non ci dovrebbe essere la possibilità che tornino MAI MAI liberi.
E' assurdo.
Morire cos' assurdamente aggiunge dolore atroce al dolore... Non so come un familiare possa superare una cosa del genere.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vista l'efferatezza del crimine...e i precedenti di questi teppistelli da stadio...spero invece che possano decidere di buttarla!


Feddy gli do max 6 anni... poi son fuori... quando son giovani si pensa sempre di poterli recuperare socialmente, forse e' anche vero...


----------



## Rebecca (6 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Feddy gli do max 6 anni... poi son fuori... quando son giovani si pensa sempre di poterli recuperare socialmente, forse e' anche vero...


6 anni.... Sei in vena di barzellette?
Ma cosa vuoi recuperare in persone (persone?) Che con uno a terra senza sensi continuano a dargli calci in testa? Ma cosa c'è da recuperare?


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Magari......ma temo che non sarà cosi purtroppo....


Vedrete...omicidio preterintenzionale. Se sono incensurati, mi sa che nemmeno entreranno in galera. 
Sicuramente Vespa non ci farà puntate sopra...tra qualche mese nessuno si ricorderà della cosa. E loro saranno fuori.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Feddy gli do max 6 anni... poi son fuori... quando son giovani si pensa sempre di poterli recuperare socialmente, forse e' anche vero...


Sei anni??? Non li hanno fatte nemmeno quelle tre ragazze che per divertimenti anni fa pugnalarono la suora a morte! Omicidio volontario e premeditato...e sono già fuori


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei anni??? Non li hanno fatte nemmeno quelle tre ragazze che per divertimenti anni fa pugnalarono la suora a morte! Omicidio volontario e premeditato...e sono già fuori


Appunto...


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Appunto...


Fini ieri ha detto che è più grave bruciare la bandiera israeliana che l'omicidio di questo ragazzo.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fini ieri ha detto che è più grave bruciare la bandiera israeliana che l'omicidio di questo ragazzo.



Perche' non era suo figlio... quello che preoccupa e' il motivo dell'omicidio...


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' non era suo figlio... quello che preoccupa e' il motivo dell'omicidio...


Ok su questo, ma anche se non è suo figlio....come cazzo si fa solo a pensare ad un accostamento del genere? Che paragone è...boh...


----------



## Bruja (6 Maggio 2008)

*tutti...*

Li hanno arrestati tutti e cinque.... almeno per ora non li troveremo in circolazione!!!
Quanto alla sigaretta non data.... il ragazzo morto non fumava.....
Altre parole sono inutili!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fini ieri ha detto che è più grave bruciare la bandiera israeliana che l'omicidio di questo ragazzo.


A voler essere obiettivi ha premesso la distinzione ben netta fra le due cose (e ha sottolineato che era un pò una forzatura fatta da vespa, che è quello che l'ha proposta).

Ha anche dato delle bestie, se ricordo bene, ai balordi di Verona...

Sinceramente si può condividere che bruciare le bandiere israeliane in occasione della fiera del libro, quindi di una manifestazione culturale che dovrebbe avvicinare i popoli ( prescindendo quindi dalla politica), è segno anch'esso dell'intolleranza verso chi è sentito come "estraneo" alla propria cultura, diverso rispetto alle proprie idee e verso il proprio credo.
Intolleranza che penso sia stata la molla che ha dato origine a quel selvaggio pestaggio.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A voler essere obiettivi ha premesso la distinzione ben netta fra le due cose (e ha sottolineato che era un pò una forzatura fatta da vespa, che è quello che l'ha proposta).
> 
> Ha anche dato delle bestie, se ricordo bene, ai balordi di Verona...
> 
> ...


A mio parere non vale alcuna premessa...l'accostamento è comunque inaccettabile. 
Bruciare una bandiera come atto, per qualunque motivo lo si faccia, è incredibilmente lontano dall'uccisione di un uomo.
Fini dovrebbe poi ricordarsi che un prossimo ministro che a breve giurerà fedeltà allo stato, col tricolore ci si voleva pulire il culo.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A mio parere non vale alcuna premessa...*l'accostamento è comunque inaccettabile*.
> Bruciare una bandiera come atto, per qualunque motivo lo si faccia, è incredibilmente lontano dall'uccisione di un uomo.
> Fini dovrebbe poi ricordarsi che un prossimo ministro che a breve giurerà fedeltà allo stato, col tricolore ci si voleva pulire il culo.


Rileggi: l'accostamento non l'ha fatto lui, ma Vespa col servizio che ha mandato in onda!

L'uccisione di un uomo, quell'uccisione di quell'uomo, così barbara, così violenta, ci vogliamo chiedere da dove trae origine o aspettiamo la prossima morte violenta per farlo?

O vogliamo buttarla solo sulle ideologie politttiche...che è come dire, oggi come oggi, sul niente!?!?


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *O vogliamo buttarla solo sulle ideologie politttiche*...che è come dire, oggi come oggi, sul niente!?!?


Comunque, anche se si vuole a tutti i costi tenerla fuori, l'ideologia politica c'entra.
In Veneto, la contrapposizione destra/sinistra è sempre stata violenta; ricordo che alla morte di Almirante dei giovani missini hanno tentato di impedirmi l'ingresso a scuola perchè tutti avrebbero dovuto partecipare al cordoglio e al corteo con la fascia nera al braccio; a Padova, durante gli anni dell'università, ho assistito a due pestaggi in pieno giorno tra comunisti e fascisti; a Verona, è noto a tutti che gli ultrà dell'Hellas sono di estrema destra e violenti -e per estrema destra intendo che ci sono dei gruppi che sono fuori dal "controllo" persino di Forza Nuova (che non è certo composta da "mammolette")- ; ci sono scuole che si sono dimostrate tradizionalmente anche se non dichiaratamente dei vivai per l'estrema destra; associazioni che ispirandosi al recupero delle tradizioni, in realtà sotto sotto inviano un messaggio: l'odio.
Da questo contesto culturale, non abbastanza riconosciuto e verso il quale c'è forse indifferenza da parte dei più, nascono questi fatti, si verifica che un ragazzo venga ammazzato non per niente ma perchè portatore di altri valori e altri messaggi visibili dagli altri.

Il Veneto e Verona non è tutto/a così, anzi. E' pieno di persone generose, accoglienti ed operose; spesso veniamo dipinti peggio di quel che siamo; è solo che le cose buone non fanno notizia la maggior parte delle volte.


----------



## La Lupa (6 Maggio 2008)

Aveva i capelli lunghi.
Cara la mia 'mbuta.    

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma stai serena col governo che ci accingiamo a mettere in piedi troveranno una scusa alla violenza che non sia di ispirazione politica.

Già pare che il morto avesse qualche problemino circolatorio... non ho capito bene... stanno analizzando... forse forse era la sua ora.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi... uno dei ragazzi arrestati è un metalmeccanico perdio!


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Rileggi: l'accostamento non l'ha fatto lui, ma Vespa col servizio che ha mandato in onda!
> 
> L'uccisione di un uomo, quell'uccisione di quell'uomo, così barbara, così violenta, ci vogliamo chiedere da dove trae origine o aspettiamo la prossima morte violenta per farlo?
> 
> O* vogliamo buttarla solo sulle ideologie politttiche...che è come dire, oggi come oggi, sul niente*!?!?


Questo lo pensi tu...invece, mai come oggi l'ideologia conta. E conterà sempre di più in futuro. Non legarla a vecchi vocaboli come fascista-comunista. Le parole contano poco.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo lo pensi tu...invece, mai come oggi l'ideologia conta. E conterà sempre di più in futuro. Non legarla a vecchi vocaboli come fascista-comunista. Le parole contano poco.


Infatti per me erano più fascisti quei presunti sinistrorsi dei centri sociali che volevano impedire un colloquio culturale con Israele che non altre manifestazioni...e mi pareva che andando dietro a "luoghi comuni" sull'atteggiamento di Fini ieri sera tendessi a far di tutta un'erba un fascio  (l'impressione era che tu non avessi visto Porta a porta...se non è così, chiedo scusa...)

Oggi l'ideologia è più che altro necessità di appartenenza, sia questa il campanile, la squadra o il baretto, in un'ottica esclusivamente di contrapposizione a chi alla propria cerchia non appartiene...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2008)

Quelli erano fascisti.
Quelli hanno aggredito e ucciso.



Quelli che hanno bruciato bandiere comunisti? Autonomi? Non lo so.
Era un gesto politico. Sbagliato? Violento? Ma gesto politico.
Gli stessi potranno pure passare alle armi, ma per ora no.
Ogni azione va considerata per quello che è non per i possibili sviluppi.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti per me erano più fascisti quei presunti sinistrorsi dei centri sociali che volevano impedire un colloquio culturale con Israele che non altre manifestazioni...e mi pareva che andando dietro a "luoghi comuni" sull'atteggiamento di Fini ieri sera tendessi a far di tutta un'erba un fascio (l'impressione era che tu non avessi visto Porta a porta...se non è così, chiedo scusa...)
> 
> Oggi l'ideologia è più che altro necessità di appartenenza, sia questa il campanile, la squadra o il baretto, in un'ottica esclusivamente di contrapposizione a chi alla propria cerchia non appartiene...


Vattimo quindi sarebbe un sinistrorso-fascista? Non lo so...io credo che la politica del governo israeliano sia molto simile a quella razzista del vecchio regime sudafricano. A mio parere, va boicottata. Questo *non è* antisemitismo...ma una legittima critica politica. 
Bruciare le bandiere americane o israeliane è stupido...ma dubito sia un reato. Se qui c'è un avvocato, mi potrebbe chiarire la cosa.
Se Fini voleva, poteva rifiutare l'accostamento idiota di Vespa...invece ci si è tuffato a pesce. Mi ha davvero deluso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vattimo quindi sarebbe un sinistrorso-fascista? Non lo so...io credo che la politica del governo israeliano sia molto simile a quella razzista del vecchio regime sudafricano. A mio parere, va boicottata. Questo *non è* antisemitismo...ma una legittima critica politica.
> Bruciare le bandiere americane o israeliane è stupido...ma dubito sia un reato. Se qui c'è un avvocato, mi potrebbe chiarire la cosa.
> Se Fini voleva, poteva rifiutare l'accostamento idiota di Vespa...invece ci si è tuffato a pesce. Mi ha davvero deluso.








   Fini può deludere?


----------



## Bruja (6 Maggio 2008)

*m.m.*

Bruciare una bandiera é reato di vilipendio.... l'altro é omicidio.
Non buttiamola sempre sui campanili, sulle ideologie, sui colori rossi o neri, queste sono persone prive di valori e di senso del rispetto esistenziale.... esattamente come lo sono quelli delle stragi, delle giustizie sommarie etc...
Chissà che prima o poi non si arrivi a capire che avere delle idee non significa imporle o vedere chi non la pensa come noi come dei nemici.
Che chi non si omologa non é per questo automaticamente un imbecille o un cittadino di serie B.
Inoltre, sarà che io torno sempre a monte di tutto, ma chi arriva ad uccidere a forza di botte una persona che non ha una sigaretta da offrire... é semplicemente individuo/i fuori dal consorzio umano.... le ideologie sono come il vento a primavera, per ammazzare servono i cicloni, foraggiati da personalità violente ed autonome!!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vattimo quindi sarebbe un sinistrorso-fascista? Non lo so...io credo che la politica del governo israeliano sia molto simile a quella razzista del vecchio regime sudafricano. A mio parere, va boicottata. Questo *non è* antisemitismo...*ma una legittima critica politica*.
> Bruciare le bandiere americane o israeliane è stupido...ma dubito sia un reato. Se qui c'è un avvocato, mi potrebbe chiarire la cosa.
> Se Fini voleva, poteva rifiutare l'accostamento idiota di Vespa...invece ci si è tuffato a pesce. Mi ha davvero deluso.


 
Cosa c'entra nello specifico il governo israeliano?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A torino si parla di confronto di CULTURE...visto che son stati invitati scrittori israeliani, non esponenti del governo israeliano...la critica politica...non c'entrava mezza!

Per me è fascista chiunque impedisce un sereno confronto, uno scambio di idee, specie se tale confronto NON è su un piano politico ma culturale!

Ma ti pare logico che la partecipazione di Napolitano debba venir blindata e fatta a porte chiuse? A un evento come la Fiera del Libro?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto al rifuto dell'accostamento da parte di Fini...ripeto, per me c'è stato e netto...ma forse abbiam visto due trasmissioni diverse...


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fini può deludere?


ma si, anche lui può riuscirci in fondo...non lo pensavo così poco accorto.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra nello specifico il governo israeliano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per me no...assolutamente no. Mi sa che la trasmissione era la stessa, ma la abbiamo vista con occhi diversi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Gli scrittori israeliani vengono come rappresentanti ufficiali di uno stato che ha da poco inaugurato il ghetto di Gaza, e che opera una pulizia etnica al proprio interno.
Il convegno culturale lo facessero nei quartieri bombardati con le cluster bomb a Beirut, o nei campi profughi palestinesi.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per me no...assolutamente no. Mi sa che la trasmissione era la stessa, ma la abbiamo vista con occhi diversi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Dai, non scherziamo!


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, non scherziamo!


...e chi scherza.
Infatti, diversi autori israeliani non sono stati invitati. Strano eh?
Vedo che non hai commentato il resto del mio intervento...


----------



## Iris (7 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vattimo quindi sarebbe un sinistrorso-fascista? Non lo so...io credo che la politica del governo israeliano sia molto simile a quella razzista del vecchio regime sudafricano. A mio parere, va boicottata. Questo *non è* antisemitismo...ma una legittima critica politica.
> Bruciare le bandiere americane o israeliane è stupido...ma dubito sia un reato. Se qui c'è un avvocato, mi potrebbe chiarire la cosa.
> Se Fini voleva, poteva rifiutare l'accostamento idiota di Vespa...invece ci si è tuffato a pesce. Mi ha davvero deluso.


Fini è incommentabile. Chi non sa cosa dire ,tace. Chi non sa cosa dire non è un politico.
Bruciare bandiere è reato. I leghisti, forze di governo ,sono maestri nel vilipendio alla bandiera. Chissà cosa ne dice Fini, ex picchiatore fascista.

Purtroppo non ho alcuna speranza che gli assassini vengano puniti come si deve.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Fini è incommentabile. Chi non sa cosa dire ,tace. Chi non sa cosa dire non è un politico.
> *Bruciare bandiere è reato*. I leghisti, forze di governo ,sono maestri nel vilipendio alla bandiera. Chissà cosa ne dice Fini, ex picchiatore fascista.
> 
> Purtroppo non ho alcuna speranza che gli assassini vengano puniti come si deve.


Anche quelle straniere, o solo quella italiana? Sono curioso...
Fini è una merda.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Maggio 2008)

magari più in la li liberano pure, così come è avvenuto per quella banda di rapinatori usciti per """un errore"" (io mandrei a casa chi ha fatto quell'errore). ma sche schifo . 
GALERA E BUTTARE LA CHIAVE


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Maggio 2008)

fini mi pare un po troppo giovane per essere un picchiatore fascista. i picchiatori veri + giovani ci sono, specie tra i vari amici di caruso ecc, che tra l'altro si beccheranno a 33 anni una bella pensione dopo solo due anni di nullafacentismo

 direi che tutti quelli che bruciano bandiere sono delle merde, NESSUNO ESCLUSO, anche gli antisemiti di sinistra


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e chi scherza.
> Infatti, diversi autori israeliani non sono stati invitati. Strano eh?
> Vedo che non hai commentato il resto del mio intervento...


C'era da commentare? Cosa c'entrava con la difesa del colloquio fra i popoli alla cui base può solo esservi la cultura e il dialogo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ripeto, forse dovresti leggere o documentarti meglio sugli scrittori invitati alla Fiera del Libro...che non si posson certo dire tutti della destra israeliana...


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> C'era da commentare? Cosa c'entrava con la difesa del colloquio fra i popoli alla cui base può solo esservi la cultura e il dialogo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che dici...guarda che di destra israeliana non ho mai parlato...ma poi tu pensi che esista davvero differenza vera, nelle finalità, tra Likud e socialisti? 
Guarda che le cannonate e le bombe sui civili non hanno etichette politiche.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2008)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> fini mi pare un po troppo giovane per essere un picchiatore fascista. i picchiatori veri + giovani ci sono, specie tra i vari amici di caruso ecc, che tra l'altro si beccheranno a 33 anni una bella pensione dopo solo due anni di nullafacentismo
> 
> direi che tutti quelli che bruciano bandiere sono delle merde, NESSUNO ESCLUSO, anche gli antisemiti di sinistra


 
Era un picchiatore negli anni 70. La ex moglie, non era da meno.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Era un picchiatore negli anni 70. La ex moglie, non era da meno.


Ma picchiatore chi? Fini???? "Er caghetta"? No no Iris...forse ti confondi con Alemanno. Fini era famoso per telar via velocissimo alla prima brezza


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche quelle straniere, o solo quella italiana? Sono curioso...
> Fini è una merda.


E' una forma di vilipendio allo Stato. Qualsiasi stato.

Comunque in un paese civile bruciare una bandiera è ben meno grave di uccidere a sangue freddo una persona. E poi ripeto: i leghisti non fanno altro che bruciare bandiere, ignorare l'inno nazionale ecc ecc. Eppure tale atteggiamento ha fruttato consensi elettorali e ministeri.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma picchiatore chi? Fini???? "Er caghetta"? No no Iris...forse ti confondi con Alemanno. Fini era famoso per telar via velocissimo alla prima brezza


Beh...era nel mucchio...mandava avanti gli altri.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh...era nel mucchio...mandava avanti gli altri.


Sai l'unico pestaggio a cui ha partecipato (nella parte di sacco)? Quando gli amici del marito (folgorino) della sua (ex) moglie, lo gonfiarono come una zampogna. Lui (il marito) si sparò nella pancia...e loro mazzolarono er caghetta.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' una forma di vilipendio allo Stato. Qualsiasi stato.
> 
> Comunque in un paese civile bruciare una bandiera è ben meno grave di uccidere a sangue freddo una persona. E poi ripeto: i leghisti non fanno altro che bruciare bandiere, ignorare l'inno nazionale ecc ecc. Eppure tale atteggiamento ha fruttato consensi elettorali e ministeri.


Quindi bruciare una bandiera, di qualunque stato, è reato per il nostro codice penale. Mi avevano detto diversamente...grazie, ero curioso. Ora appenderò per le orecchie il mio amico avvocato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si certo, lasciamo stare la coerenza in questo schifo di paese...uno dice che è pronto a marciare coi fucili carichi su Roma, e gli danno un ministero. Se intercettano me al telefono che dico la stessa cosa...41bis in attesa di processo.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quindi bruciare una bandiera, di qualunque stato, è reato per il nostro codice penale. Mi avevano detto diversamente...grazie, ero curioso. Ora appenderò per le orecchie il mio amico avvocato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No. bruciare la bandiera italiana è reato, punibile con la reclusione da 1 a 3 anni.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2008)

Bruciare bandiera o emblema di altro stato è punibile con pena da sei mesi a 3 anni.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2008)

Si vede invece che pulircisi il sedere è meno grave...ed è pure compatibile col fare il ministro della Repubblica.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vede invece che pulircisi il sedere è meno grave...ed è pure compatibile col fare il ministro della Repubblica.


Ammazzare un "rosso" assicura l'indulgenza plenaria.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ammazzare un "rosso" assicura l'indulgenza plenaria.


...come nove musulmani alle crociate.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2008)

*informati un attimo, prima di dare del disinformato agli altri...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> C'era da commentare? Cosa c'entrava con la difesa del colloquio fra i popoli alla cui base può solo esservi la cultura e il dialogo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.comedonchisciotte.org/site/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=4600


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.comedonchisciotte.org/site/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=4600


Dovrei considerarla una fonte "imparziale", intellettualmente onesta e obiettiva?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dovrei considerarla una fonte "imparziale", intellettualmente onesta e obiettiva?


Evangelisti non è l'ultimo cazzaro...poi valuta tu ciò che dice. Io ci trovo molte verità. Ma se tu preferisci come fonti oneste ed imparziali, i tg di rai e mediaset...accomodati.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Evangelisti non è l'ultimo cazzaro...poi valuta tu ciò che dice. Io ci trovo molte verità. Ma se tu preferisci come fonti oneste ed imparziali, i tg di rai e mediaset...accomodati.


 
Più onesto ed imparziale, secondo me, è ad esempio Arrigo Levi e il bell'articolo che ha scritto oggi sulla prima pagina de la Stampa da cui riporto un breve passaggio:

"Boicottare La Fiera del libro......non è solo incivile, è anche stupido".

Poi all'interno spiega cosa intenda con quello stupido: che gli stessi che vorrebbero boicottare la Fiera per la presenza di Israele, son anche quelli che vorrebbero la nascita dello stato palestinese: peccato che con la loro volontà di boicottare, otterrebbero solo di non lasciar esprimere in tal senso la maggior parte degli scrittori presenti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come vedi non c'è solo il tiggi o fonti comunque di parte! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ps. Ma poi non eri tu che riguardo al boicottaggio nei confronti di Ratzinger da parte di certi universitari avevi condannato ogni censura verso chi si vuole confrontare sulle idee (giuste o sbagliate che siano)?


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2008)

*non sò voi...*

.... ma io di dietrologia ne avrei piene le tasche... questi picchiano quelli, quelli picchiano gli altri...  le intemperanze giovanili le hanno avute tutti.
In tutte le fazioni... forse ci dimentichiamo le molotov di D'Alema e Sofri? Forse questo ha impedito che diventassero uno un punto di riferimento per la sinistra e l'altro in intellettuale rivoluzionario?
Posso solo dire quello che disse Togliatti quando lòi vide entrambi: di D'Alema disse parlando ad un amico "chi é quel nano parlante?" e a Sofri disse: "Parlare di rivoluzione é molto più semplice che farla" ed aveva ragione visto che Sofri fra i denti rispose "la facciamo, la facciamo" ... ora uno é al Parlamento e l'altro ... altrove.
Tuttavia, nonostante queste puntualizzazioni, resto del parere che non si possa far pesare a vita un giudizio sul percorso esistenziale delle persone fossilizzandosi sulle scelte giovanili.
Eugenio Scalfari da giovane dedicò un'ode al duce... eppure in seguito fondò "Repubblica"!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2008)

Ricordare il passato di qualcuno non è dietrologia...è semplicemente avere buona memoria. E non si può confondere una evoluzione politica (pure Mussolini da giovane era socialista), condivisibile o meno, ma legittima, con l'attitudine comunque condannabile alla violenza.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Più onesto ed imparziale, secondo me, è ad esempio Arrigo Levi e il bell'articolo che ha scritto oggi sulla prima pagina de la Stampa da cui riporto un breve passaggio:
> 
> "Boicottare La Fiera del libro......non è solo incivile, è anche stupido".
> 
> ...


Ratzinger non ammazza civili inermi. Scusa, ma sai...certi piccoli "insignificanti" particolari (quando non bombardano i nostri figli, ovviamente) per me contano.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ratzinger non ammazza civili inermi. Scusa, ma sai...certi piccoli "insignificanti" particolari (quando non bombardano i nostri figli, ovviamente) per me contano.


Non mi risulta che fra gli scrittori israeliani presenti alla fiera del libro vi siano assassini di civili inermi...altro piccolo "insignificante" particolare.

Continuo a non capire come mai ti ostini a identificare gli esponenti culturali di un paese con i suoi governanti....sarà un mio limite probabilmente!


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non mi risulta che fra gli scrittori israeliani presenti alla fiera del libro vi siano assassini di civili inermi...altro piccolo "insignificante" particolare.
> 
> Continuo a non capire come mai ti ostini a identificare gli esponenti culturali di un paese con i suoi governanti....sarà un mio limite probabilmente!


E' tutto spiegato chiaramente in quell'articolo che ho postato...basta leggerlo senza paraocchi.
In ogni caso, dico a te quello che dissi a suo tempo a Chen...a prescindere, sto sempre dalla parte del torto, se questo è enormemente più debole della ragione.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non mi risulta che fra gli scrittori israeliani presenti alla fiera del libro vi siano assassini di civili inermi...altro piccolo "insignificante" particolare.
> 
> Continuo a non capire come mai ti ostini a identificare gli esponenti culturali di un paese con i suoi governanti....sarà un mio limite probabilmente!


Fedi e' inutile fingere, ma la vetrina di Torino va aldila' del fatto puramente culturale, ricorrendo il 60° della nascita dello Stato d'Israele ed avendo l'ambasciatore in veste ufficiale.... che m'azzecca oseno'???

Ogni occasione e' buona per i leoni travestiti d'agnelli per far metabolizzare la reiterata richiesta d'ingresso in Europa, che per quanto mi riguarda, dovrebbe essere concessa corca, giusto per avere una consacrazione ufficiale e sperano definitiva per uno stato che e' nato con le piu' crudeli forme di terrorismo verso gli altri (arabi ed inglesi...attentato al King David come esempio o Acri), verso loro stessi,emblematica e' la strage del cargo l'Altalena, sconosciuta ai piu', in quella guerra intestina eterna tra l'Irgun di Begin diventato poi primo ministro, l'Haganah, etcetc terroristi a tutti gli effetti restii a sciogliersi e rimasti ancora oggi pur cambiando nome e militando in altri partiti che non accettano mediazioni di sorta.

Curriculum di Begin in pillole:

Il 25 aprile 1946 guida personalmente un commando che attacca un garage  inglese uccidendone tutto il personale addetto.


 Il 22 luglio 1946 è alla testa del gruppo di terroristi che fa esplodere  l'hotel King David provocando la morte di 97 persone, in gran parte ammalati,  feriti, medici e infermiere (l'hotel era adibito a ospedale militare).


 Il 1 marzo 1947 uccide due ufficiali britannici in un circolo militare  inglese.


 Il 18 aprile uccide un passante con una bomba, in una azione intimidatoria  terrorista. 



Due giorni dopo lancia un'altra bomba contro un ospedale della Croce  Rossa Internazionale di Gerusalemme.


 Il 12 luglio 1947 con alcuni compagni rapisce due sottufficiali inglesi  appena ventenni, Mervyn Paice e Clifford Martin: li tortura a lungo e li impicca  poi con fil di ferro. Ai due cadaveri lega una bomba che ferisce i soccorritori  sopraggiunti.


 Tre mesi dopo dirige una rapina ad una succursale della Barclay's Bank e, nel  fuggire col bottino, uccide quattro agenti di servizio.


 Nel febbraio 1948 dirige un gruppo di terroristi in un attacco contro un  ospedale inglese di Gerusalemme: risultato, tre militari feriti vengono  assassinati nei loro letti.


 Il 10 aprile 1948, il più odioso e più noto dei crimini delle lotte in  Palestina: Begin mette a punto e dirige personalmente l'azione di rappresaglia  contro il villaggio arabo di Deir Yassin, con l'uccisione a sangue freddo di  tutti e 254 i suoi abitanti, compresi i vecchi, gli infermi e i bambini in  fasce.



etcetcetc



poi una parte del mondo condanna solo i palestinesi rei di adoperare tattiche simili e successive a quelle dei maestri...



mo' tacciamo pure ste righe di antisemitismo, cosi' dimostriamo di avere capito tutto...



Ps: comunque nel suo piccolo un mio amico ha iniziato il boicottaggio... infatti sta divorziando dalla moglie ebrea e sta incontrando un po' di casotti per Sgiudeizzarsi dato che lo avevano Scristianizzato... ma pensa te...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Fedi e' inutile fingere, ma la vetrina di Torino va aldila' del fatto puramente culturale, ricorrendo il 60° della nascita dello Stato d'Israele ed avendo l'ambasciatore in veste ufficiale.... che m'azzecca oseno'???
> 
> Ogni occasione e' buona per i leoni travestiti d'agnelli per far metabolizzare la reiterata richiesta d'ingresso in Europa, che per quanto mi riguarda, dovrebbe essere concessa corca, giusto per avere una consacrazione ufficiale e sperano definitiva per uno stato che e' nato con le piu' crudeli forme di terrorismo verso gli altri (arabi ed inglesi...attentato al King David come esempio o Acri), verso loro stessi,emblematica e' la strage del cargo l'Altalena, sconosciuta ai piu', in quella guerra intestina eterna tra l'Irgun di Begin diventato poi primo ministro, l'Haganah, etcetc terroristi a tutti gli effetti restii a sciogliersi e rimasti ancora oggi pur cambiando nome e militando in altri partiti che non accettano mediazioni di sorta.
> 
> ...


Il problema è che di queste "piccolezze" che hai postato, alla maggior parte della gente non frega una mazza...mica sono loro ad aver spianate le case, ed ammazzati i figli....son cazzi dei palestinesi (che son pure semiti musulmani...brutti sporchi e cattivi).


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il problema è che di queste "piccolezze" che hai postato, alla maggior parte della gente non frega una mazza...mica sono loro ad aver spianate le case, ed ammazzati i figli....son cazzi dei palestinesi (che son pure semiti musulmani...brutti sporchi e cattivi).


e lo so, era una bottiglia nell'oceano... approfondire gli avvenimenti costa fatica... sono meglio le pappette premasticate e predigerite... 

comunque... per te Usrael dovrebbe entrare in Iuropp se non cambia la capoccia?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

*Mah!*

Io penso solo che finchè continueranno i rinfacci e "hai cominciato prima tu"... non si arriverà da nessuna parte e ci potranno solo essere altri morti e altre devastazioni...

Per me è solo un'occasione di dialogo persa...che ognuno resti nel proprio recinto a guardare in cagnesco l'altro non è lo stesso che dire   _tanto non è da me che si sparano, si scannino pure!  _??!


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e lo so, era una bottiglia nell'oceano... approfondire gli avvenimenti costa fatica... sono meglio le pappette premasticate e predigerite...
> 
> comunque... per te Usrael dovrebbe entrare in Iuropp se non cambia la capoccia?


Assolutamente no. La politica del governo israeliano assomiglia sinistramente a quella afrikaner dell'apartheid. Probabilmente, è anche peggiore.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io penso solo che finchè continueranno i rinfacci e "hai cominciato prima tu"... non si arriverà da nessuna parte e ci potranno solo essere altri morti e altre devastazioni...
> 
> Per me è solo un'occasione di dialogo persa...che ognuno resti nel proprio recinto a guardare in cagnesco l'altro non è lo stesso che dire _tanto non è da me che si sparano, si scannino pure! _??!


Fedi, a parte tutto...il primo passo tocca sempre al più forte. Ma dev'essere un passo davvero serio. Se davvero Israele vuole la pace, sa come operare.
Ma per far questo, dovrebbe cominciare a rinunciare all'espansionismo. Coi fatti.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io penso solo che finchè continueranno i rinfacci e "hai cominciato prima tu"... non si arriverà da nessuna parte e ci potranno solo essere altri morti e altre devastazioni...
> 
> Per me è solo un'occasione di dialogo persa...che ognuno resti nel proprio recinto a guardare in cagnesco l'altro non è lo stesso che dire   _tanto non è da me che si sparano, si scannino pure!  _??!


Fedi, il problema vero non riguarda, come fanno credere, la contrapposizione arabi-israeliani, ma, ed e' piu' complesso, la contrapposizione spietata interna ad Israele stessa, che erroneamente si considera un monolito, mentre invece, storicamente, gli Askenaziti hanno sempre imposto la loro superiorita' ai sefarditi (con tutte le nuove derivazioni rispetto alla Spagna) considerandoli inferiori.... altro che fratelli di uno stesso popolo, basta vedere anche nel medio evo gli ebrei germanici (askenaziti appunto) come sottomettevano i sefarditi nei commerci e nell'usura...sono all'opposto anche come liturgie religiose etcetcetc 

Israele nasce per opera di sionisti di matrice marxista, Askenaziti e gia' immanicati col potere finanziario mondiale, ed anglo-americano specialmente, (non dimentichiamoci che era un protettorato inglese alla vigilia della sua nascita e  sua Maesta' aveva gia' dato il semaforo verde), con programmi molto kazzuti, come la nascita di un ebreo nuovo (piu' che uno stato, essendo obiettivo secondario), piu' o meno come il fascismo italico  e per attuare cio' misero in atto una selezione di razza anch'essi, sottraendo i bambini nati dagli "inferiori" sefarditi mezze-seghe, per farli allevare dagli askenaziti "superiori" nei kibbutz, che come esempio funzionante di collettivismo, era preso a modello anche dalla sinistra italica.

Il potere in Israele si conquista e si sposta, con i flussi immigratori (pilotati dalle lobbies mondiali) per dare bacini di voti a favore di questo o quel candidato... e la situazione e' sempre fluida, con spaccature e rivolgimenti di fronti... i primi sionisti erano socialisti, i nuovi di destra... nascono partiti religiosi ortodossi, ultraortodossi ma la fregatura e' la guerra appunto tra Askenaziti e Sefarditi tenuti ai margini...

e di tutto cio' in Italy si sente solo l'eco delle bombe palestinesi e non degli atti israeliani che fanno piu' danni ma hanno il silenziatore...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fedi, a parte tutto...il primo passo tocca sempre al più forte. Ma dev'essere un passo davvero serio. Se davvero Israele vuole la pace, sa come operare.
> Ma per far questo, dovrebbe cominciare a rinunciare all'espansionismo. Coi fatti.


MM, quante volte i palestinesi han buttato nel cesso, se non la concreta possibilità di realizzare in concreto uno stato palestinese, almeno di andare a vedere il bluff (se di bluff si trattava) degli israeliani?

E per cosa? Per l'arrivismo, la corruzione, la sete di potere di pochi...per la mancanza di una civiltà (intesa come il sapersi dare una forma organizzata di stato) che prescinda dalle armi...e dai soldi "facili" elargiti dai soliti potentati a piuene mani per lavarsi le coscienze...

O le vogliamo vedere tutte, o sarà sempre un "un contro l'altro armati"..


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *MM, quante volte i palestinesi han buttato nel cesso, se non la concreta possibilità di realizzare in concreto uno stato palestinese, almeno di andare a vedere il bluff (se di bluff si trattava) degli israeliani?*
> 
> E per cosa? Per l'arrivismo, la corruzione, la sete di potere di pochi...per la mancanza di una civiltà (intesa come il sapersi dare una forma organizzata di stato) che prescinda dalle armi...e dai soldi "facili" elargiti dai soliti potentati a piuene mani per lavarsi le coscienze...
> 
> O le vogliamo vedere tutte, o sarà sempre un "un contro l'altro armati"..


guarda Fedi che queste sono favole... puoi rendertene conto se vedi le cartine della spartizione unilaterale e di cio' che "concedono" gli ebrei ai padroni casa... se fossero in buona fede, perche' ignorano sistematicamente, le risoluzioni ONU, stranamente applicate con Saddam&C?

A cosa credi sia dovuto il ritiro parziale di Gaza?

Al loro buon cuore o al fatto che hanno bisogno di tutti i militari (anche riservisti) possibili per proteggere i confini, per il prossimo attacco all'Iran??

Che poi Arrafat fosse un corrotto e' assodato, hanno speculato addirittura vendendo il calcestruzzo palestinese agli ebrei per costruire il muro contro di loro...figurt'... pero' e' una conferma alla situazione lercia che crea Israele (ed i suoi sodali)... pensi che Hamas (che ha da sempre una funzione sociale...assistenza scolastica,sanitaria etcetc) sia andato al potere (poi revocato) da solo in funzione anti corrotti di Arrafat, o perche' "aiutato" sotterraneamente da Usrael per dire al mondo... vedete noi la pace la vogliamo, ma i kattivi di Hamas no...

Ti sembra fantapolitica??

(la storia si ripete...sempre)


----------



## Mari' (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> guarda Fedi che queste sono favole... puoi rendertene conto se vedi le cartine della spartizione unilaterale e di cio' che "concedono" gli ebrei ai padroni casa... se fossero in buona fede, perche' ignorano sistematicamente, le risoluzioni ONU, stranamente applicate con Saddam&C?
> 
> A cosa credi sia dovuto il ritiro parziale di Gaza?
> 
> ...


... e li ne vedremo delle belle, perche' l'Iram non fara' sconti a nessuno.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e li ne vedremo delle belle, perche' l'Iram non fara' sconti a nessuno.


sono gia' in ritardo per l'attacco (dovuto ai problemi in Irak, Afghanistan etcetc....oseno'...) e piu' tempo passa e piu' l'Iran si rafforza....il satellite sul golfo lanciato da Putin e' gia' operativo, l'isoletta sullo shat el arab ha i nuovi missili con gittata potenziata (fino a casa nostra, altro che Israele) ed i moskitos che sono invisibili ai radar... i russi gli hanno dato radar che vedono pure gli stealth invisibili americani....

l'unica e' foraggiare gli oppositori (solita procedura) sperando in una caduta di Armadinejad dall'interno... se domani... invece col nazionalismo che se ritrovano al minimo petardo te vojo vede' co' morte all'invasore yankee&jude... altro che pasticcini e the di benvenuto...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Fedi, il problema vero non riguarda, come fanno credere, la contrapposizione arabi-israeliani, ma, ed e' piu' complesso, *la contrapposizione spietata interna ad Israele stessa, che erroneamente si considera un monolito, mentre invece, storicamente, gli Askenaziti hanno sempre imposto la loro superiorita' ai sefarditi (con tutte le nuove derivazioni rispetto alla Spagna) considerandoli inferiori.... altro che fratelli di uno stesso popolo, basta vedere anche nel medio evo gli ebrei germanici (askenaziti appunto) come sottomettevano i sefarditi nei commerci e nell'usura...sono all'opposto anche come liturgie religiose* etcetcetc
> 
> Israele nasce per opera di sionisti di matrice marxista, Askenaziti e gia' immanicati col potere finanziario mondiale, ed anglo-americano specialmente, (non dimentichiamoci che era un protettorato inglese alla vigilia della sua nascita e sua Maesta' aveva gia' dato il semaforo verde), con programmi molto kazzuti, come la nascita di un ebreo nuovo (piu' che uno stato, essendo obiettivo secondario), piu' o meno come il fascismo italico e per attuare cio' misero in atto una selezione di razza anch'essi, sottraendo i bambini nati dagli "inferiori" sefarditi mezze-seghe, per farli allevare dagli askenaziti "superiori" nei kibbutz, che come esempio funzionante di collettivismo, era preso a modello anche dalla sinistra italica.
> 
> ...


Vero! Ecco perchè criticare la politica di Israele non vuol dire criticare il popolo israeliano, nè la sua poliedrica cultura. 
A Torino era stata invitata solo una parte di questa cultura. E naturalmente, senza nessun contraddittorio.


----------



## Mari' (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sono gia' in ritardo per l'attacco (dovuto ai problemi in Irak, Afghanistan etcetc....oseno'...) e piu' tempo passa e piu' l'Iran si rafforza....il satellite sul golfo lanciato da Putin e' gia' operativo, l'isoletta sullo shat el arab ha i nuovi missili con gittata potenziata (fino a casa nostra, altro che Israele) ed i moskitos che sono invisibili ai radar... i russi gli hanno dato radar che vedono pure gli stealth invisibili americani....
> 
> l'unica e' foraggiare gli oppositori (solita procedura) sperando in una caduta di Armadinejad dall'interno... se domani... invece col nazionalismo che se ritrovano al minimo petardo te vojo vede' co' morte all'invasore yankee&jude... altro che pasticcini e the di benvenuto...












   e tu ci ridi pure  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   incosciente


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sono gia' in ritardo per l'attacco (dovuto ai problemi in Irak, Afghanistan etcetc....oseno'...) e piu' tempo passa e piu' l'Iran si rafforza....il satellite sul golfo lanciato da Putin e' gia' operativo, l'isoletta sullo shat el arab ha i nuovi missili con gittata potenziata (fino a casa nostra, altro che Israele) ed i moskitos che sono invisibili ai radar... i russi gli hanno dato radar che vedono pure gli stealth invisibili americani....
> 
> l'unica e' foraggiare gli oppositori (solita procedura) sperando in una caduta di Armadinejad dall'interno... se domani... invece col nazionalismo che se ritrovano al minimo petardo te vojo vede' co' morte all'invasore yankee&jude... altro che pasticcini e the di benvenuto...


Non attaccheranno mai. l'Iran non è l'Iraq.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e tu ci ridi pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tanto Mari', prima o poi...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non attaccheranno mai. l'Iran non è l'Iraq.


non DEVONO, attaccare, anche se i kazzoni, prevedono l'uso di atomiche tattiche, ma il mordi e fuggi Israeliano all'epoca delle centrali di Saddam e' irripetibile, troppo spazio e la reazione sderenante...

pero', uno che sta alla canna del gas (dollaro), valuta solo cosa ha da perdere...chist' so' pazz'...

poi al minimo botto, te vojo... il golfo chiuso alle petroliere ed alle mosche... tutti a secco (pure gli Usa che hanno le riserve azzerate ed i pozzi irakeni semi inutilizzati per gli attentati giornalieri) mentre...  Russia autosufficiente, anzi esporta pure...Iran uguaglio (contratti di 25 anni con la Cina), Cina si rifornisce da Russia,Venezuela,Brasile,Sudan percio' sta a posto pure lei....

e noi che ciavemo???

...noi ciavemo... ciavemo ... e basta!



















Ps: ma io vorrei sape' se e' vero che il nostro giacmento di petrolio lucano e' di 1 miliardo di barili come si dice in giro... chi o' sap'???


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> non DEVONO, attaccare, anche se i kazzoni, prevedono l'uso di atomiche tattiche, ma il mordi e fuggi Israeliano all'epoca delle centrali di Saddam e' irripetibile, troppo spazio e la reazione sderenante...
> 
> pero', uno che sta alla canna del gas (dollaro), valuta solo cosa ha da perdere...chist' so' pazz'...
> 
> ...


Appunto per questo non attaccheranno...a meno che, davvero non arrivino alla canna del gas. Ma quella vera. Se è davvero questione di sopravvivenza per gli yankees, allora saran cazzi amarissimi per tutti...
Sui giacimenti italiani, girano voci incontrollate...boh, chissà qual'è la vera situazione!


----------

